
Data Mining Reveals the Surprising Behavior of Users of Dating Websites - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/524081/data-mining-reveals-the-surprising-behavior-of-users-of-dating-websites/
======
WalterSear
I didn't see anything surprising.

